# CF Officer Trades: Transfer to Civilian Jobs



## airdelta2 (13 Apr 2011)

I am looking into a few officer positions and I was wondering what most people do after their career with the CF's. Do most people stay in the forces for 15-20 years plus or do they transfer over to civilian careers after 10 years or so?

I looked at the brochures and some don't give similar civilian jobs.

Specifically I was wondering what MARS or ARMOUR officers could do career wise in the civilian world (after 10 years + experience with the forces)? Both interest me but I wanted to know about their transferability to positions outside of the forces.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2011)

Even when the hard technical aspects of a trade aren't transferable, all the other training you will get still applies to the civilian world.

leadership
management
personnel management
communication skills
sense of responsibility
commitment to task
commitment to organization
ability to adapt
ability to learn new skills
etc.


----------



## Miko (13 Apr 2011)

I also know a few ex-CANSOFCOM officers that have picked up compairable jobs in the the civilian world, and in other goverment deparments  (i.e. RCMP).

Just a thought.


----------



## airdelta2 (13 Apr 2011)

Yeah, I've heard of MPO's going to RCMP - which is a logical transition. Same with Military Pilot going to something like Airline Pilot. Same trade, different field/job. 

But for MARS what would that transfer to, captain of a cruise ship? Same for Armour, you don't see many reconnaissance vehicles in the city streets. I am thinking maybe the skills gained from that job could be used with CSIS or some private military contractor (like private defense).


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2011)

airdelta2,

First, stop thinking there has to be a direct connection in technical skills between the CF job someone might have and the job they may choose to seek in civilian life afterwards.  

In the CF we learn many skills that translate to the civilian sector very well - *when people are open-minded enough to identify them and describe them appropriately in a resume*.  In fact, some people leave the military to do something different - or have progressed far enough in their specialty to be seeking equivalent management positions - i.e., positions where the core skills aren't based on the technical aspects of the trade they started in.


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Apr 2011)

airdelta2 said:
			
		

> But for MARS what would that transfer to, captain of a cruise ship?



The very good point that a couple of others have made is that the general "officer skills", which are mostly intangible, are likely to be attractive to employers in any field if you can adequately describe them when the time comes.

For MARS officers specifically, I would imagine that there would be a lot of opportunities in the marine sector.  Not just cruise ships (and not just as the captain), but also ferries, a huge variety of cargo ships, offshore supply vessels, even tugs.  There doesn't seem to be a huge surplus of mariners on the market these days.

MARS officers don't receive the commercial certificates that civilian mariners do, but I expect that they'd be in a good position to challenge most or all of the exams, depending on their experience in the navy.


----------



## MedCorps (17 Apr 2011)

I have also found that as you move up in rank and position that you gain considerable exposure to other government departments and civilian industries.  

Most of my lucrative job offers (which I have not obviously taken... yet) have have been from people in the civilian sector / civil service who have come to known me though my work with them while in uniform. I suspect when I finally decide to pack it in I will call people who I have met through my service as an officer and who to I have been helpful or hardworking and see what jobs they have open that are of interest.  It has always amazed me at jobs that are open but not advertised. 

If you are looking for an early transition to civilian employment seek out opportunities where you will be assigned to work with civilian agencies or the civilian sector. Think procurement, domestic operations, academia, research and development, trials, high level policy, intelligence, public affairs, infrastructure, etc. 

MC


----------



## airdelta2 (17 Apr 2011)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> I have also found that as you move up in rank and position that you gain considerable exposure to other government departments and civilian industries.
> 
> Most of my lucrative job offers (which I have not obviously taken... yet) have have been from people in the civilian sector / civil service who have come to known me though my work with them while in uniform. I suspect when I finally decide to pack it in I will call people who I have met through my service as an officer and who to I have been helpful or hardworking and see what jobs they have open that are of interest.  It has always amazed me at jobs that are open but not advertised.
> 
> ...



MC,

I am very interested in public affairs and intelligence. Can you find out for me if one can become a public affairs officer in the forces right out of university (with the appropriate degree) or if it requires 1-2 years working experience first? I've searched the forum and there's just heresay or unconfirmed facts.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Apr 2011)

airdelta2 said:
			
		

> I am looking into a few officer positions and I was wondering what most people do after their career with the CF's. . . .
> 
> Specifically I was wondering what MARS or ARMOUR officers could do career wise in the civilian world  . . .  Both interest me but I wanted to know about their transferability to positions outside of the forces.





			
				airdelta2 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in public affairs and intelligence.   . . .


and from another thread





			
				airdelta2 said:
			
		

> . . .  I am interested in: Pilot, ACSO, Armour, MARS and Public Affairs.  . . .



It appears that you are trying to micro-plan your longterm future which is not always a possibility especially since it seems that you are having difficulty in focusing on an immediate goal of selecting a military occupation.

Yes, there are officer occupations in the CF whose primary technical skills are directly related to civilian jobs; there are many other jobs that can make use of the "military" and "staff" training and experience of former CF members.  But who knows (including you) what you will want to do when you leave the CF (that of course depends on whether you enrol in the first place).  I known a few people over the years who have moved onto civilian life after a Reg Force CF career (I'm one myself).  As examples here are some second career changes acquaintances have made: (these are a mix of officers who left after 20+ years as well as those who left at around the 10 year point)

Pilot - pilot with an air ambulance service
Pilot - insurance agent
Infantry - police officer with city police service
Infantry - paramedic (went back to school)
Infantry - real estate agent
Infantry - plumber (went back to school)
Infantry - teacher (went back to school)
Infantry - lawyer (went back to school)
Armour - accountant
MARS - farmer (well, he grows grapes for wine but I call him a farmer because it pisses him off)
Intelligence - financial planner

I could go on, but the point I'm trying to make is that you are probably putting too much thought into where a military career choice will lead you, in a lot of cases you don't have much control over it.  It shouldn't be completely ignored but your efforts in trying to find out every little detail (many of which can't be provided, aren't known or simply don't matter) will have the effect of labelling you (and not in a complimentary way) not just on this forum but during a military career (if the same pattern of questions continued).


----------



## airdelta2 (17 Apr 2011)

It's not like my thought process is based off what career it may LEAD to. I just wanted to ensure that if I ever decided to do something else that there were other viable career options....but a bachelors+years of leadership experience should provide those options either way. So you're right about that. 

I won't try to micro manage it and I am sure a lot of it will be based off taking something that interests me but is also available at the time (if I don't decide to wait 1yr + for a certain trade). My number one priority in picking a position is that it interests me. I just had a couple mentors suggesting that i look into my career options later down the road.

Right now I am interested (like I said) in: ACSO, Pilot, Public Affairs, MARS, Armour. But what I am offered will narrow down that list and so is what is available.


----------



## careerindia (23 Apr 2011)

I am a ex-Army officer but I had no problem in getting a job maybe because i have the electrical engineering degree thats why i got the electrical engineering officer job easily  in reputed company in Miami.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2011)

careerindia said:
			
		

> I am a ex-Army officer but I had no problem in getting a job maybe because i have the electrical engineering degree thats why i got the electrical engineering officer job easily  in reputed company in Miami.



What army did you serve in and why does your link take us to a job career site in India?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What army did you serve in



Betting they didn't.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> and why does your link take us to a job career site in India?



Because they're a spammer?  

http://www.technocracytechnate.org/index.php?action=profile;u=1632

http://www.theinfostrides.com/?action=profile;u=6605

http://forum.tradingeye.com/member.php?action=profile&uid=10134

http://www.flashvillage.com/forums/member.php?u=354702

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/forum/member51761.html


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2011)

Thanks Moe.

I was waiting for him/her to answer and perhaps explain how they were working in Miami, but posting from India.  

Oh well; another one bites the dust.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2011)

In my experience, spammers usually post once and leave.


----------

